# Printing without using CUPS and while using hplip



## chessguy64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I have a LaserJet 200 series HP printer. I print through cups and hplip now, but I noticed my printer has an embedded webserver. It got me thinking... Is there a way to disable the cups daemon, and add the printer directly through the wireless network (or USB) and print that way?


----------



## scottro (Jun 4, 2022)

About the only thing I've printed in a couple of years are pdfs. I do it by converting it to a ps file with pdftops than print through netcat.
If my printer has internal IP 192.168.1.50

```
ps2pdf myfile.pdf myfile.ps
nc 192.168.1.50 9100 <myfile.ps
```
9100 is the standard jetdirect port which is probably listening on your printer.


----------



## chessguy64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Awesome! You don't even have to convert it if your printer is new enough.

https://retrohacker.substack.com/p/bye-cups-printing-with-netcat?s=r


----------

